# Athearn or Intermountain es44ac??



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

I'm looking to get one of these soon but just can't decide! I hate Athearns bulbs but like their detail. I like Intermountains LEDs and their lit number boards over Athearns unlit ones. Anyone have both or can offer up their opinions? Thanks!


----------



## Steveken (Jul 19, 2012)

*Lvrr*

I purchased an Athearn LV heritage unit and even though it is not the totally correct diesel it runs great and has good details, they even got the color correct. I am not a rivet counter.

I was real excited about the Intermountain LV coming out but passed on it after seeing that they missed the color, the unit has great details but it's disappointing on the color.

We have some other Intermountain F units and they are outstanding runners.

Steve


----------



## G-RUN (Sep 4, 2013)

sbeck80 said:


> I'm looking to get one of these soon but just can't decide! I hate Athearns bulbs but like their detail. I like Intermountains LEDs and their lit number boards over Athearns unlit ones. Anyone have both or can offer up their opinions? Thanks!


hello sbeck80
I have both Gevos.
the new Athearn Genesis and 5 IM with Tsunami and the brand new IM (NS Heri) with ESU Loksound
AHG & IM both are great
I like my IM Gevos but I love my Athearn Genesis Gevo

The Intermountain gevo have great condition, runs well and smooth
The older run (befor mid 2012) do not have bright LEDs light. but the improvement is easy.
The Sound is better when you change the factory 28mm roundspeaker (0,5w) against a Bass Reflex or high Bass Speaker (also easy)
2 of my Intermountain gevos needs a little bit running before they runs good
The new run of the NS Heritage gevos have ESU Sound. I prefer Tsunami

The Athearn Genesis Gevos
Actuelly Athearn give you only 3 different Rail companies (BNSF,UP&CP)
The prize is more expensive 
The Light are bulbs

Now ... I prefer the Athearn gevo ! Why?
= the Intermountain gevos are great, but the Athearn are incredible
when you change the Light to LED ( I do it )
The Athearn Gevo is :
- The Athearn gevo are heavier (more wheight) as the Intermountain one
- the condition is also great (many improvements by Athearn)
- they runs absolutly fantastic
- and two other things :
1. The Tsunami Sound on these runs is fantastic
2. the complete Detailing is not from this model railroad world

all my opinion and experience
your decision
I hope I can help you
cheers


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the insight! I did just pick one of them up and went with the IM unit. For $130 shipped I think it's a steal. I'm sure I'll keep an eye out for another, but I've got another IM FXE es44ac that looks awesome.

I get that Athearn thinks the bulbs look "more realistic" but boy do they suck. It isn't that difficult to get a close match using led's.


----------



## G-RUN (Sep 4, 2013)

to change the bulbs to LEDs is not really hard on this new gevo .
Athearn improve their detail parts stuff.
example the tiny metal hardrail on the IM are much more sensitive as the plastic Athearn handrails
I must say, as a german guy, I use not special LEDs from Ulrichsmodel. I buy my cheaper german stuff, some technic LEDs not really made for models. to Buy LEDs in the USA is to expensive (shipping and F***german tax)
The Athearn ES44AC have big or bigger Ditch light housings as the ACes one.
the 805 SMD LEDs are fortuitous fit for the DL Housings
for the Head/back light I use 4 1,8mm LEDs

when you have questions, write !
some tips of some models, you can see on my Youtube channel
http://www.youtube.com/user/Rarawer

importent: I am not a big Athearn fan, but I have some Athearn models and I am really surprised, how good the Athearn Gevo is !
I am a Kato guy haharrr..

buy the way, you buy an IM gevo for 130$ is a good deal !

thank you


----------



## bolter9 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have both and they're each excellent models. 
The differences have been pretty well outlined here. 
Athearn provides a nicer manual/packaging, but you also
Pay a little more for it.

My main complaints about Athearn are the bulbs and sensitivity to track that's not super clean. Also Athearn doesn't have lighted number boards, whereas IM does. 

My main complaint about IM are the fragile hand rails and low quality speaker.


----------

